# [Solved] Hot Santa Rosa

## radious

Hello!

I've bought a HP Compaq 6710s notebook with Intel T7300 processor (core2 duo, 2GHz) and observed that during normal work processor temperature (checked with cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zones/TZ5/state) is 50C. During emerging light stuff it rose to 60-65C but when i emerge e.g. glibc or gcc it goes to 80C and i become really afraid!! (I have 2.6.21 gentoo-sources kernel, fan speed is increasing, but maybe not enough) Have anyone had tested this processor/notebook, is it normal to be so hot?Last edited by radious on Mon Aug 20, 2007 10:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poly_poly-man

That _could_ be a problem, but I doubt it. 

When the temp gets too high, start throttling down the processor speed with cpufreq. Set the governor to userspace.

My processor gets too high sometimes. At 65C, it makes the CPU fan spin faster, locking the system when it changes fan modes. And it changes SEVERAL times a second. Anyway, my 3Ghz processor has NEVER run hot at 2.25Ghz.

poly-p man

----------

## jsf_x35a

Is your kernel tickless? If it's not it should be. This may not decrease temperature when compiling but it should keep your machine cooler when idle.

Processor type and features -->

        [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)

Other things that might help are enabling power saving on your sound card and wireless card. I haven't had much experience with a T7300 but on my 4 year old centrino, my wireless card used to get hot as hell and enabling power saving seemed to help a bit.

----------

## radious

Thanks for the tricks,  lowering the frequency works for couple of minutes, but no longer, i hope i won't damage my laptop.

----------

## Evincar

In my experience, those temperatures are absolutely normal and there is nothing to worry about

----------

## radious

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> In my experience, those temperatures are absolutely normal and there is nothing to worry about

 

Thank you! It's the answer I was waiting for!

----------

## baeksu

According to this site, the maximum temperature for your cpu is 100C.   :Shocked: 

Anyway, you machine would turn itself off long before reaching that much.

I wonder how hot the case and the harddisk will get though. I guess you can't keep it on your lap for long.

----------

## radious

 *baeksu wrote:*   

> I guess you can't keep it on your lap for long.

 

I haven't worked with laptop on my lap yet, but when I was checking his bottom (just after realizing that cpu's temperature is 80C) it was cooler than in my old laptop with Celeron 2,6GHz processor (a generic one, even without 'M'). I guess it will be more useful in travel than old one.

----------

